# 1988 Trek 2300 Composite, W/full Campagnolo



## Jeff54 (Sep 29, 2016)

It hit C/L at 60 bucks and I'd no clue about Trek's 2300, hardly cared as well, but heading said Campagnolo and price was 60 bucks! Quick call to ask which parts were Campy, and I was sold instantly!

Nor did I have a clue about the parts too, just knew since a kid that, Campy was da spit and I always wanted a taste of em.
this thing is so light, 1 hand takes It over my head, and that's saying a lot for me old crippled self. maybe not after tire and seat but, for the time being it's the lightest bike I've ever picked up.

it's all dated the same year as frame, learned a ton about this stuff, like how nice the frame is, and the parts are too. Delta 1st generation brakes, not prototype but, holy crap the road bike collectors is sure loving them brakes! like $250-600 bucks worth of love, geez! Lot more value here, so dang much, I'm not so sure I'll be riding it much, at least after I get a feel for it, decides if me likes that campy stuff after all. Like, if It's so sweet it's worth scratching the stuff up and enjoy, or, is it to nice and there's room to store it, or just ka-ching! the parts?

Anyways here's a shot before cleaning the dirt and polishing the alum. another lesson here too, Tubular tires? YUP, and they aint cheap too. has to hit me up another 50 bucks for a lousy dumb tubular.  I didn't even know anybody rides these things since the 30's but they do! At least there's no need to carry along a patch kit because; Ya gotta glue them things on too, then wait at least 12 hours to dry. So, ya just hope; if and when ya  get a flat, you're close to home. or maybe I just buy another rim and tire and carry on back? LOL

whelp either way, this is an, no doubt, professional racer.





 

After cleaning and polishing, gonna need some heavy duty sunglasses to catch a glimpse of me flying by too!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

That's a really marvelous groupset, the Delta brakes alone are worth a lot more than his asking price, 
(and you would build up a wonderful 90s steel frame with the parts).


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2016)

Like bulldog1935 already stated,those Campy components would make for a great steel frame build.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 29, 2016)

check this for all of theold Trek brochures. I use it all the time for my 1990 monster

http://www.vintage-trek.com/trek_history.htm


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 30, 2016)

,







bikiba said:


> check this for all of theold Trek brochures. I use it all the time for my 1990 monster
> 
> http://www.vintage-trek.com/trek_history.htm





Yes, that site is invaluable. I've been there, done that. Yet, there a few more sites too that I had to peruse to discover more brochures  documents and Catalogs because, apparently Trek issued different catalogs. Some are more detailed others less, so, the hunt begins there and finishes discovering all.

http://velobase.com/Resource_Tools/CatalogScans.aspx has the Campy catalogs but not the exact delta brakes. The set is an C-Record group for 1988, but these brakes are presumably early 1987 as they're not 86, for the cable tension nut, nor 87, for the keeper "Cover locking sleeve" with rubber O-ring, that was added due to, too much slip without it,  nor 88 with same rubber O ring on keeper;  so, presumably, the delta's are early 87, somewhat rare for this type of keeper and white colored expandable rubber insulator /shield "Bellow". Yet, to deduce which issue they are has to disassemble the cover to see which kind of pivoting mechanism it has, type I, II or III and ya gots to have an unusual 3.5 MM Allen wrench, which I've not. Also, apparently, the delta brake set in the 1987 issue, the brake handles got a oval hole drilled in them because, it needs a place open to get to the screw behind it, the early sets did not have this hole. That hole is needed otherwise the Delta's are a serious pain it the A to set up.  The Front derailleur is also an 87 issue.   Hence without having opened the covers, the Keeper, Bellow, brake handles, and  front derailleur  and because, the Delta brake set on this  is not in any catalog, likely somewhat rare early 87's Type I.



That's a big Ka-Ching!

http://www.bikeforums.net/ is helpful on most any lightweight and appears frequently when searching google. Where 1 guy hooked me up with an Italian site that has the dope on the delta's. http://www.raggidistoria.com/2013/01/freni-delta-campagnolo-tutto-quello-che.html?spref=fb

ya need a translator to figure out what the heck he's saying, but Here he shows the prototype at left, type I center and type II right, also claiming that the center type I was an issue for professionals:

Transcribed:
"A variant of the first generation model
Probably out before the final version that I showed you above
(So it can be said that both the version of passage between the prototype and the first generation)
It differs for the clutch and closing plugs that instead of being equipped with black circular tires, are
engraved with vertical knurling (the clutch) with circular and longitudinal rows (the closing)"
Also refers to this type:

Transcribed:
"From the information to me with this version with laser engraved logo
"Could" be a version produced especially for professionals"





I don't know just yet, but this Type I that has the unique keeper may be higher collectible value that the standard issue with rubber O-ring of more than $500 bucks as condition is positively excellent +

Regardless, Vintage Trek has the most and best-est information on the net, for  Trek. I've visited that site frequently as this makes the 4th Trek;  an 82 720, 84 500, 85 460 and now 88 2300 in my heard .

Trek did offer a campy package but it didn't include the delta brakes, doesn't state 'clearly' if it includes campy wheels yet eludes to Mavic's and no Delta or C-Record clip less peddles and the front derailleur on this bike is an 87 . The  wheels appear to be 1987 too; Victory Strata's orig issue 1986, as, due to this top of the line set, likely would have had Seoul 88's. Or parts robbed from another bike? Not likely because, this stuff is hardly used.

It's a custom build from a mid 1988 frame and either customized C-Record set, or an aged by 1 year or so campy package.

I.E. like me said, me learned a lot in the past week and hopes this thread is helpful to others.  Who, in the future, donna gotta spend 4-5 days fingering dis stuffs out too. [grin] .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just be careful, those carbon tubes are glued in the aluminum lugs.
That's an awful lot of resin for a 28 y-o bike (that was raced)


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 30, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Just be careful, those carbon tubes are glued in the aluminum lugs.
> That's an awful lot of resin for a 28 y-o bike (that was raced)




Yes and so I also discovered, a few peps say 1st year issue had failures with the hub to carbon union. And this bike, presumably assembled mid 1988 for the serial number, 1st year would be within the time frame. Although there's 1 thing different than earliest, I guess. Top bar decals, "Composite" are not in the catalogs.  I can't find any issues, they're tight, clean and unremarkable so, maybe that decal indicates it was made after they fixed the issue. . Plus, the odds of me bouncing on them or jogging them loose are so slim it's pathetic.  that's a good point too, regardless, if made after issue fixed or not, the age.

Got the Trek  issued seat #200 VETTA, stupid tubular tire (, Yet, acordinly, as I've discovered, peps go tubular because they're suppose-to-be lighter) plus, glue for em on it's way. So, I've yet to test ride this puppy.

Albiet, If I decide to keep it verse parting it out, I'll prob part the tubular rims to fund a buy of used set of Campagnolo Seoul 88 clincher rims. [wink] Not too leave out, the reviews on the 88's are hot.

Moreover 50 years from now, should I live so long, which I wont!, this frame, in it's current condition, would likely be quite the collectible.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've got C-record/Moskva clincher wheelset on my Moser and really like it.
And all I was asking you to do is be safe - the resin in the graphite tubes and the resin in the glue joints will have a limited life.





also have the C-Record friction shifters and really like them - RD is 2nd gen Chorus

The Seoul 88 look a lot like the Moskva 80, but I've only seen the Seoul 88 rims in tubular
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=b81e0b07-c68c-4051-8100-6c06b7cba26c&Enum=107

http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=107&BrandID=547f3aa0-e86c-41a3-b5a6-f75628ea75e7 
The Moskva rims (Seoul, etc. Olympic series) were made well into the late 90s, per Campy catalogs.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 30, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I've got C-record/Moskva clincher wheelset on my Moser and really like it.
> And all I was asking you to do is be safe - the resin in the graphite tubes and the resin in the glue joints will have a limited life.
> also have the C-Record friction shifters and really like them - RD is 2nd gen Chorus
> 
> ...




Yeah, maybe I'm too long winded but said: "
  "that's a good point too, regardless, if made after issue fixed or not, the age."

And Clinchers are out there. It's also where I read a few reviews: http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=b81e0b07-c68c-4051-8100-6c06b7cba26c&Enum=107
[Edit: wait, I found these when searching for clinchers, but on redirect, them's aint no clinchy looks-in rims. [grin] Dang stupid Tubulars! It's Back to the fox hunt! ]

But not simply for the reviews but, certainly especial for an all Campy 1988 bike. They're labeled Seoul 88 for the Seoul 1988 Olympics.

Maybe I'll have to cheat, [grin] find some Omega V Clinchers, if they exist and get some of those fricken 40-50 bucks stickers. damit


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 1, 2016)

Pic looks clincher to me.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it's just the flash reflection




the tire is tubie




unless you're talking about this



and that's definitely just a shadow from split copy lights - it's smooth tubie dish in there

this was shot with ambient overhead garage lights, and even a glue-filmed rim makes a local reflection that looks steeper than it is


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 1, 2016)

It was the stock photo with shadows. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 26, 2017)

back in 1965 i rode with the Miami Cycle Club ,one day out for a ride with a member Don Fidelle ,Don had a punture on the rear i watched him locate the punture by holding the wheel up to  his ear he pulled a short section of tubular loose from the wheel  about 10 inches  pulled an exacto bladed tool from his cigar can and unsticked the casing pulling the latex tube out and applying some glue to the tube and blew on it then applied a latex patch and sticked the casing back up ,put a thin layer of cement to the rim and reseated the tubular pumped it up and reinstalled the rear wheel all in about 10 minutes of course it helped the weather was in the 90s and don was riding clement champion de mondo silks which were a heavy silk training and touring tire which weighed about 1/3  the weight of my wolber clinchers ,i was most impressed


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 28, 2017)

That's an epic score for $60 those brakes are worth a small fortune.


----------

